# Homemade chum blocks



## Snookers_Delight (Apr 10, 2016)

Have been thinking about making my own chum blocks for offshore reefs, both using chum bag and sandball technique. Will be using old frozen bait from last season (cigs,herring,finger mullet) and mixing in some squid and a little menhaden oil. Anyone do this themselve that could give me some insight. Had a buddy tell me to use a blender but I feel a grinder would be better since it would be more 'chunky'. Thanks in advance


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

It's a good way to chum. I used to grind up flats of herring, mackerel, menhaden and any old bait that I had and put it in 5 gallon buckets that I froze. I used a basketball net that I sewed a bottom on and used that as a chum bag. I used this when I was anchored up chunking for tuna or in a shark tournament. 
I now freeze up a mix in large soda bottles that I cut the tops off to put the frozen chum in a weighted chum pot and drop down to the bottom when bottom fishing.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Good way to bring up the big Mangroves.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

We use an old commercial grinder, and do the same things you use, plus frames from cleaned fish, and we mix in rabbit food. We get styrofoam containers from restaurant supply store to freeze it in.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I use a electric meat grinder and put the chum in 2 gallon buckets use all my old bait to make the chum and like to use Spanish also. Bonita if I am making Chum for sharks. I don't add anything else to my Chum


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Don't forget to add a little salt to your recipe


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

I've done it. Use a meat grinder with somewhat coarse plate.

I found it's much easier if the fish is in a somewhat frozen state as some tough fish skin and soft flesh doesn't want to grind very well when room temp.


----------



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

A milk crate with pool noodles zip tied to the edge is the best chum 'bag' I've found. It's easy to add the next block and the big slots keep it flowing without shaking the bag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

